# Lamborghini selects lightweight Zircotec coating for Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Zircotec’s high performance Thermohold® based thermal treatment helps reduce the weight of the Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce.
Automobili Lamborghini has selected automotive coating specialist Zircotec to supply a high performance thermal barrier for the lightweight Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce. The ceramic based thermal coating is applied to the exhaust system and reduces the need for heat shields while allowing heat sensitive lightweight materials to be used in close proximity to the exhaust pipe. Zircotec’s Thermohold technology also protects other heat sensitive components from damage.
* Full Story *


----------

